# introducing



## desiree dumpel (Nov 16, 2010)

hello everybody,

just surfing at the net and found this forum.

my name is desiree dumpel and i am interested in everything around bodybuilding.

any questions just mail me


----------



## Arnold (Nov 16, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*desiree dumpel* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## Retlaw (Nov 16, 2010)

desiree dumpel said:


> hello everybody,
> 
> just surfing at the net and found this forum.
> 
> ...


Welcome


----------



## s.tranger (Nov 16, 2010)

welcome


----------

